# Audi A4 fuse box



## caretaker (7 Jan 2011)

My internal lights have stopped working in my Audi A4 estate but do you think I can find the fuse box.
It is a R reg Avant automatic estate.
Any one can put me in the right direction.
Thanks Reg


----------



## knappers (7 Jan 2011)

In the B4 model I had (Mk2) it was in the end of the dash (open the drivers door and look at the dash end on).
(i think)
Si.


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Jan 2011)

All A4's - right thru to the current B8 all behind the end panel on the dashboard (drivers end on a RHD car). The user serviceable ones that is.

Internal lights - I'd be inclined to check the bulbs - I wouldn't be surprised if the bulbs were in series.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## caretaker (7 Jan 2011)

It is not just the internal light but when I lock the car and the amber outside lights give a flash, they don't.
Everything else seems to work and the internal light did work, oh and them lights that are behind the sun visor are not working.
I think I have found the fuse place but will need to prize it open.
Thanks all Reg


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Jan 2011)

caretaker":20g2qqfj said:


> It is not just the internal light but when I lock the car and the amber outside lights give a flash, they don't.
> Everything else seems to work and the internal light did work, oh and them lights that are behind the sun visor are not working.
> I think I have found the fuse place but will need to prize it open.
> Thanks all Reg



Back of a ordinary table knife is sufficient.

Oh - you may just want to check the ECU box as well. These are liable to flood and cause all sorts of electrical weirdness, DAMHIKT!

To confirm - pop the bonnet, look below the driver side wiper and you should see a black box in the double firewall (to the left of the brake servo\booster). Mine flooded several months ago - and I found out I wasn't in a minority. :shock:

HIH

Dibs


----------



## knappers (7 Jan 2011)

The end of your ignition key is also quite handy for opening the fuse box.

Si.


----------



## caretaker (8 Jan 2011)

Well done all, I new I could count on you all.
I checked about 8 fuses and bingo, one burnt out fuse.
Will get a spare pack from Halfords Sunday.
I would never have guessed the fuse box was at the end of the dash board.
Thanks all again
Reg
(hammer)


----------



## dickm (9 Jan 2011)

knappers":8i6qnxoc said:


> The end of your ignition key is also quite handy for opening the fuse box.



True, but before anyone is tempted to try this, remember how much new VAG group keys cost if you bend the end of them


----------

